# The "African Wrap" slingshot



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This is a genuine African slingshot. Most slingshot people in Africa ( especially South Africa where it originated around 80 years ago,use this style.

You'll notice the way the VERY heavy cube rubber comes down the frame so far. Talk about a secure attachment!!!

This one was insulated with old jean material then wrapped and wrapped. It ain't goin no where! Check out the pouch also.

A real work of art. It is actually knitted cotton string. A very sturdy pouch.I got this from an African gentlemen back in 2000-2001 I believe.

Get this-originally the bands were pulled against the ties! That's right. There are some now using it the other way with the ties in front and the tips smoothed over.

Everything over in Africa is heavy duty and made to last. They are one of the few countries that you can still find the red goodyear truck innertube rubber. I never did find out what type wood this is-maybe Bubinga? Anyway, cool slingshot just the same!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats a really nice looking slingshot. Like the woven pouch.

Looks like light American oak - its a fairly commonly available wood. Thats a pretty smooth looking frame actually for the region - one of the benefits of that attachment method is that it allows for minimal amount of finishing on the frame (simply cut a fork (even green) wrap, tie and get shooting). You can buy rough and ready slingshots like this at many traffic lights in South Africa.

The deep wrap is one of 2 common attachment methods the other is a band wrapped around a groove cut into the frame and secured on the shooter's side (this is what I grew up using). The rubber was usually (if you had a good pocket money supply) 6mm black square elastic (Haasrek) Not sure is the name comes from rabbit/hare or hurry/quick as they both translate as 'haas'.

Cool. Always good to see something a little more familiar  Thanks FB


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I tell ya Matt, those Africans must be some strong people! They love that heavy rubber,square, oblong ,flat as long as it's tough they ( you ) love it!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - I may be one of 'those' African's. Yeah really struggled with the bands as a 10 year old - but watching my dad rip a stone through a can with the first 'real' Kettie I ever had - sure was a confidence booster. I went on to design and have my dad make a full-size wrist brace (still have it) that was the only frame I ever had that could tame the rubber. Used up to 20mm lead sinkers/steel ball and Abenso's large needle bearings with that  it was a cool setup.

It was also the frame that made me realise side shooting and a smaller pouch was the way to go. Circa mid 80's.

I must get it send/brought up from SA when I get the chance - along with another one of my first naturals thats there.

Red inner tube was by far the more commonly used elastic. Though I did use looped office bands as I could get them fairly easily.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like that flip! Just seems real to me. Matt, did yours pull against the ties or Ott?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Against the ties. Though I didn't use the mummy wrap approach.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Is that what it's called "mummy wrap"? It looks like it would be easy on the bands. I need to try this. Guess I've just looked at too many modern frames lately. This basic flip seemed like a breath of fresh air.lol


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - no just made that up. Probably just called a binding...

Other than its ability to be made quickly and crudely - the extra band in the forks allows you to make repairs quite easily.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

"Mummy Wrap"! I love it Matt! It will go into the slingshot slang glossary described as using a bunch of wrapping material to secure bands or tubes. You know me, I'm just a complete sucker for a good slang word or nickname!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Awesome Style*


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

I find this a interesting and unusual type of slingshot, I am unfamiliar with slingshots from South Africa. It is the first time I have seen woven pouches on African slingshots although I do have very similar ones from East Timor. I have a few African slingshots but they are all the normal carved talismanic type from West Africa mainly Baule and Lobi, all use old inner tube and the African wrap. These types are well known especially since Potomo Waka but much less seems to be known about the South African ones. Scanzi [Potomo Waka] claims that some of the West African slingshots existed before colonial times and were powered by animal gut. Does anyone know of similar claims for slingshots from South Africa ? also are the South African type always plain or did they produce carved talismanic versions ?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi Mr Bird - been a while.

I only ever saw plain ones. Once a very cool bark on handle with flattened forks and string gypsy tabs (suspected to have had slip knots for quick simple band maintenance). The more carved stuff was either for tourists or for items that held some sort of reverence. I find the ones from West Africa etc. interesting as they seem a little 'off' I'm not sure why though.

The reason for being plain may be for a few reasons - definitely all post-colonial. They were always seen as more toys or training for real guns. They were generally for children or for older people to deter the birds in fruit trees. Under apartheid I suspect that the carry of slingshots would have been illegal fro part of the population (so they may well have been more disposable as a result - or made from found items) I have seen them used for food hunting in this regard.

As a side note due to apartheid we didn't get many commercial frames imported. Barnett, Wrist Rocket etc. only really started appearing later - only ever saw those advertised in Comic books and American Arms & Ammo and Popular Mechanics magazines... Oddly never saw any Milbro's either for that matter which I thought was a little strange actually. But this may be to do with them not considered 'real' tools...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Flatband, Matt and N.Bird for sharing information on this slingshot. This post puts a whole new perspective on slingshots for me. I remember Mr. Rufus Hussey saying he learned how to make his slingshots and to become proficient out of necessity to provide food for his family. I can only imagine the the stories behind these African slingshots.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Is that what it's called "mummy wrap"? It looks like it would be easy on the bands. I need to try this. Guess I've just looked at too many modern frames lately. This basic flip seemed like a breath of fresh air.lol


 yes I do like this idea, could be used to protect pickle fork limbs for Rockie shooters. I always tie extra rubber on for a safety buffer, that and field repairs.


----------



## lourens01 (6 mo ago)

I just stumbled onto this.
I learned how to make a slingshot from a guy who's father worked on my grandfather's farm. His name was Tostos. He could make a slingshot with almost no tools. We always used forks cut from trees. We used either black or red rubber from old inner tubes. The red was preffered, but if we could not get hold of the red, the black rubber sufficed. 
He would use broken glass from cooldrink bottles to cut the rubber. I am not sure what he used to cut the forks from the trees to make his own ketties(as we call them over here), but my father would always help us get a nice fork and then we would go out and see if we can find Tostos so that he can do the rest. We also supplied the leather for the pouch.

I am not sure about the comment earlier about the legality of slingshots for people of colour back then. On the farms almost all the kids of the workers would carry ketties openly. It might have different in the urban areas, but I think the reason the South African slingshots were not decorated was because it was because it was made by children and used to hunt birds, mouse, and even hares for the table.

Tostos rarely missed, he was as proficient in shooting the kettie as he was in making it. I just wished I still had one of the many he made for me.

Ketties from SA would be similar to the one here, but without the denim support. All the tying would be done with thinly cut rubber, and the bands will some times come down the fork similar to this one or some times cut short.
The woven pouch is something I have not seen before but, as someone who love knots and knot tying, I highly appreciate the pouch. It is definitely a work of art.
These two are ketties we bought a few years ago. The one with the brown pouch has the thinly cut rubber on one side of the pouch the other side is office elastic that one of sons probably used to repair it. The cable ties on the other one, I have no idea. I suppose modern influence.


----------

